# superior peptides  who has run there stuff Igf-1 ,GHRP-6 and -2  LR3 and DES



## mnmsnowbeast (Aug 11, 2014)

OK someone must of run there products and had good or bad results,they have good prices and BOGO on most of there peps!


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 13, 2014)

mnmsnowbeast said:


> OK someone must of run there products and had good or bad results,they have good prices and BOGO on most of there peps!


All superior products are individually batch tested by the USA supplier.
I've used their ghrp2 and Lr3, have several friends using their ghrp6, and one using their des and Lr3.
All products are good to go.

i had the owner turn the BOGO code back on since he mistakenly left the banner up on the website before leaving on vacation. The code is FREEBOGO and it works now. Get your orders in while this deal is active.


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Aug 13, 2014)

JJB1 said:


> All superior products are individually batch tested by the USA supplier.
> I've used their ghrp2 and Lr3, have several friends using their ghrp6, and one using their des and Lr3.
> All products are good to go.
> 
> i had the owner turn the BOGO code back on since he mistakenly left the banner up on the website before leaving on vacation. The code is FREEBOGO and it works now. Get your orders in while this deal is active.


thanks.


----------

